# Donation Bowl



## Graybeard (May 3, 2016)

I made this cherry bowl for our church's fellowship hall for folks to put their freewill offerings into. We hold a fisherman's breakfast and usually make about $500. This year the money will go to restocking a trout stream after a farmer let his manure tank run all night without knowing. Lots of trout were killed.

I tried a new Crown texturing tool on the top. I used it straight up and down but there are a number of different angles and three different wheels. Probably have to make a demo piece and try different combinations to find out what it will do.

Bowl (vase?) is ten inches across at the largest and 6.5 inches tall. Finish is Deft Lacquer with original Waterlox over that.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2016)

Looks great to me! I like the textured band and the form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 3, 2016)

Very nice!
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2016)

That's a real beauty Dave. A quasi hollow form/bowl. I would have finished the inside exactly like the outside but either way I love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2016)

I like it. It looks like dimpling. Very cool. Are you going to coat the inside too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 3, 2016)

Very cool and for a great cause!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 3, 2016)

Very nice! The textured band really sets it off!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 3, 2016)

Very well done David. Very clean and crisp. I like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 3, 2016)

Thank you all so much. I hadn't thought about finishing the inside. I'll have to consult the management and see what she thinks. I think it would really look better.


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful piece David! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2016)

Very nice @Graybeard . What did you hollow the inside with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 4, 2016)

Ray, I used the Donald Deery hand held hollower. http://www.derrytools.com/ It's ok but had lots of trouble keeping the cutter from sticking on the capture bar. I stopped and waxed it several times. There's lots on metal contact points on that unit. Got it from a friend to try.

I did finish the inside, thanks for the suggestion. It's weird, I was thinking of it as a hollow form but it's more like a bowl so why not finish the inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

Wow that is a beautiful form! How did you darken the 2 grooves?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 4, 2016)

Robert, I used Formica samples from the local big box store. They're about the size of a credit card. I use the thickest I can find. It's not actually Formica but a different brand, just not sure what to call it. I'm told Corian will work also. They sharpen it to the desired shape, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

Wait, what? 'Splain, Lucy, how did you do that?


----------



## Graybeard (May 4, 2016)

Cut a ring (groove) the size you want with a point tool, the tip of a skew or an Easy Wood detail tool. Hold the corner of the counter top sample into the groove and friction does the rest. I've never really felt comfortable with wires, this is more comfortable and for me safer.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

So you burn the wood with the Formica?


----------



## Graybeard (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> So you burn the wood with the Formica?



I've also made a pointed tool using a chunk of ebony or rosewood to do the same thing on platters I did, Basically all you need is some way to create enough friction to get one or the other to burn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've also made a pointed tool using a chunk of ebony or rosewood to do the same thing on platters I did, Basically all you need is some way to create enough friction to get one or the other to burn.



That's good to know. I've always used a piece of wire but that doesn't work everywhere.


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> That's good to know. I've always used a piece of wire but that doesn't work everywhere.



Biggest thing is to find something hard enough to create the friction but not rough enough or sharp enough to cut into it much. I've even used the end of a nail ground so it's sort of rounded over (Hold it in a pliers, It gets HOT  ) to burn into grooves


----------



## Graybeard (May 7, 2016)

The fisherman's breakfast is done and the bowl worked great. I had some fun telling people was going to be cremation urn but I was feeling better so I made a bowl out of it. Most laughed but some gave me a funny look.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Biggest thing is to find something hard enough to create the friction but not rough enough or sharp enough to cut into it much. I've even used the end of a nail ground so it's sort of rounded over (Hold it in a pliers, It gets HOT  ) to burn into grooves



I've used pieces of ebony before. Followed by an india ink pen...


----------

